# About.com- The Laxative Cascara Sagrada



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Last week I pointed you in the direction of my article on "Herbs and Natural Remedies for IBS". This week I want to highlight the fact that just because herbal remedies are sold without a prescription does not always mean that they are safe. This may be particularly true for the herb cascara sagrada, which is used for its laxative qualities. If you have IBS-C, you will want to know about the safety risks of cascara:

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

